# Are you looking for A Baby Girl?



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I know alot of people looking for a puppy and a girl...she can't last long and she is adorable. I hope she finds a great home. 
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=5975105


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh my heavens she is soo cute, would love to take her home but can't I have a little jealous baby!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

She is cute BUT it says she is 2 months old - and has been altered?????? I find that VERY hard to believe. A 2 month old should still be with mama and NOT going under the knife!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> She is cute BUT it says she is 2 months old - and has been altered?????? I find that VERY hard to believe. A 2 month old should still be with mama and NOT going under the knife![/B]


Mary, you took the words out of my mouth!! LOL... I was thinking the exact same thing. Geez.. how old was she when they took her away from her mother? How in a mere 8 weeks could she be given as a gift, taken to a shelter and neutered... something is not quite right ???


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I know alot of people looking for a puppy and a girl...she can't last long and she is adorable. I hope she finds a great home.
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=5975105[/B]



I sent the shelter an email inquiring about the puppy. It also seems strange to me that she's been altered at such a young age, doesn't make sense. I ask them what I had to do to adopt her, so I guess we'll wait and see what they write me back. I'll let you guys know what they say.


----------



## JennSimm (Feb 16, 2006)

On another maltese board I am on, there is alot of talk about puppyfinder. The breeders from the other site are having pictures stolen and people using them to advertise puppies. The people dont even have the puppies. I inquired about one and the guy said it needed to be shipped to him and then he would ship to me after I paid him,. He was in Africa or something weird. They are having alot of complaints about stolen pictures and fraud right now. I would be VERY cautious on that site. 

Jenn and Weezie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

If the rescue saved the pup from a shelter, shelters will spay/neuter at a very early age. They, of course, will not release any without being fixed. I agree, this little girl has been through alot in her young little life.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=167190
> 
> 
> 
> ...


petfinder and puppyfinder are two totally diff sites!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> On another maltese board I am on, there is alot of talk about puppyfinder. The breeders from the other site are having pictures stolen and people using them to advertise puppies. The people dont even have the puppies. I inquired about one and the guy said it needed to be shipped to him and then he would ship to me after I paid him,. He was in Africa or something weird. They are having alot of complaints about stolen pictures and fraud right now. I would be VERY cautious on that site.
> 
> Jenn and Weezie[/B]


Petfinder is a good organization. Focusing on shelters, Rescue groups and lost and found.

You're right though, Puppyfinder seems VERY shady.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I sent an email too - have not yet gotten a reply


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

She is just to young for all that has happened to her. I hope she finds a good home real fast. Someone that knows how to care for her.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW poor little baby.







Makes me want to cry,thinking of her in a shelter when she should be nice & cozy & loved with her mommie.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

They emailed me back. All they said is that she has been adopted. I emailed them again and told them my concerns about her age and being altered, etc.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=167224
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto to all of the above. I hope you get a response from them. I would hate to learn of another fraudulent website that uses dogs as pawns.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for pointing out the difference between petfinder and puppyfinder. I hadn't even realized there were two separate sites.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am glad she found a home. I was thinking she was really young too. But obviously the person who sold her didn't care where she ended up, b/c she ended up in a shelter.








I have heard of early altering. They do it @ shelters to guarentee the animals get altered. And I have heard some breeders will do it in instead of a spay/neuter contract, they'll alter an animal before they go to their new home. 
I was talking w/ Feway's vet about his upcoming neuter and I was asking him if he would do it when he was 5 months or did he wait until the animals are older. He said he usually did it between 5-6 months and he told me about some people having it done @ as early as 8 weeks. he said he really didn't like to do it then because the animal never really seemed to mature properly (always a puppy). Which he said may not be a problem with a small dog like Fenway, but a terminal puppy attitude in a lab can be problematic. 
I have researched a tiny bit, alot of it it refers to cats, none of it refers to the affects it has on the animal though, and most info I find on it seems to be from shelters.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have read quite a bit about shelters routinely spaying and neutering all puppies and kittens before they are adopted, some as early as 8 weeks. Everything I have read supports it and says that they haven't seen any problems with doing so later on.

Here's one article on it:

http://www.danesonline.com/earlyspayneuter.htm

I think it's a very good idea myself. People sign a spay/neuter agreement, but often don't follow through. I believe one of our members found one breeder who didn't let her puppies go until 4 months and had them spayed or neutered first. That makes sense, too, to protect the line, in case people don't honor their agreement.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I know alot of people looking for a puppy and a girl...she can't last long and she is adorable. I hope she finds a great home.
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=5975105[/B]



I sent an email yesterday about Meg and they emailed back saying she was adopted.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Thanks for pointing out the difference between petfinder and puppyfinder. I hadn't even realized there were two separate sites.[/B]


No problem. I often get them confused. The names are so similiar. Good Lord, I call Henry " Joplin" half the time


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

My hubby and I wanted to adopt this baby but we were too late.Someone had already put adoption papers in for her.







We are happy for her and we'll keep looking.


----------

